
Making progressive web apps even better: ambient badging and “pop into browser” - Navarr
https://dev.opera.com/blog/pwa-badge-pop/
======
bryanlarsen
This hurts:

"I want people to be able to copy URLs. I want people to be able to hack URLs.
I’m not ashamed of my URLs …I’m downright proud."

I was in the same boat, for a while. We stored all our state in the URL so you
could just copy, bookmark, or share the link easily.

But then Apple nerfed us:

[https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/36650](https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/36650)

Now our webapp is just like every other webapp, with nothing useful in the
URL.

~~~
jbob2000
URLs were never useful - too many odd characters that are hard to vocalize and
memorize. Unless you need to point to a media item of some sort (picture,
video, article, etc.), they do nothing for the user beyond the domain name.

~~~
sosborn
> they do nothing for the user beyond the domain name

I completely disagree. A well-crafted URL can inform users of the publish
date, product category, headline, etc. without the need to click the link.

------
EpicEng
>Wouldn’t it be great if there were a button in the URL bar that appeared
whenever you landed on a PWA that you could always tap to save it to your
homescreen?

I write software for a living and I honestly don't really understand what the
author is saying after reading the first page. Twice. Given, I'm not a web
dev, but man; too much jargon.

What is a 'progressive' web app? Have web apps become sentient and developed
political leanings? What is a PWA? Why is the term 'user engagement' being
used as a pejorative?

I don't get it.

~~~
andybak
And I don't get 30% of the articles on HN. I didn't know what a H1B was. Or a
'Series A' round. At one stage I was baffled by the talk of something called
'Bitcoin'.

I sometimes rage about a post title that uses an acronym I've never heard of
but it's hard to get the balance right between patronising your audience and
mystifying them. My hunch is that a fair proportion of HN are web devs or
closely enough linked with web development that they could make sense of the
majority of that article.

------
Navarr
The "pop-into browser" feature is related to the discussion[1] of how Chrome
has a bug[2] for displaying the banner for webapps with display: browser.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11770774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11770774)

[2]:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=596729](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=596729)

------
rocky1138
What is a progressive web app? Do they mean a website?

~~~
simonw
[https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-
apps/](https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps/)

"Progressive web apps" is a relatively new term coined to describe mobile web
apps that use modern APIs to behave more like native apps in the ways that
matter to people.

